# Showing off my boys - new pic of Saturday @ 10 mos



## Roll farms (Jan 26, 2011)

This is Saturday, he's a home-bred buck, sired by our Black FB Boer, his dam is a FB paint doe.  He was a quad.  Pics taken today, he's 8 mos. old.
I had to 'tweak' the contrast in them so you could see him better.












I'm very pleased w/ him so far, especially at 8 mos old.

This is Bullitt, the buckling we bought in early January.  He's 1 mo. old now, and weighs 30#.











I'm LOVING his 'manliness' and the boy just "feels" big.


----------



## ksj0225 (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 26, 2011)

You sure got 2 good looking boys there!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm loving Bullitt!  He looks like a cobby little beef cow!  Manly indeed.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 26, 2011)

Handsome boys!!


----------



## warthog (Jan 26, 2011)

Yep you certainly have two handsome little fellas.


----------



## themrslove (Jan 26, 2011)

I am normally not a huge fan of boers, but your boys are so gorgeous!  ...er...manly!  Love them!


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 26, 2011)

They look great! Would love to have Saturday if I had boers. Which I may in the future again have some.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 26, 2011)

They look Fabulous!!!!!!!


----------



## julieq (Jan 26, 2011)

Handsome looking boys!


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Jan 26, 2011)

Very nice looking boys - handsome indeed


----------



## MidnightChickenLover (Jan 26, 2011)

Where did you get Bullitt? He looks great... 
Sat. looks good too, ofcourse.. I just like my reds and browns lol


----------



## mossyStone (Jan 27, 2011)

very nice!!!!


----------



## lilhill (Jan 27, 2011)

Beautiful animals!


----------



## LadyNai (Jan 27, 2011)

I LOVE Bullitt.   Was admiring him on your website, he really is a handsome guy!


----------



## Lady Jane (Jan 27, 2011)

Very nice bucks. I am a little shy about getting into breeding, but I think bucks look cool, especially the Boer bucks. Speaking of Boer bucks, why do people like to breed Boar bucks with female dairy breeds such as Nubian does? Is it helpful to cross the meat and dairy breeds together?


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 27, 2011)

I breed my FF's or 'undairy' dairy does to boers b/c their offspring are more marketable as 'meat wethers' than as 'dairy wethers'.
The doelings will usually have improved udders (capacity and teat structure).


----------



## Ariel301 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow, Bullitt is a little fatty compared to the dairy kids I'm used to seeing. He reminds me of a little pudgy puppy. 

Crossing Boer bucks over dairy does is a nice way to go in my opinion because you get meaty kids that are worth butchering from the Boer genetics, plus the dairy doe produces a ton of milk so she can feed lots and lots to the babies and make them grow bigger faster. Plus, if you're running a smaller herd and want both meat and dairy products, you can milk the dairy does too; Boers aren't all that great for milking. When I have room to expand and get another buck, I am going to cross a Boer with some LaMancha does for some good eating kids, because pure dairy kids are hardly worth the time it takes to feed them out and then butcher them, by the time you're done there's not much meat. 

Roll, I was thinking next year of breeding some first fresheners to a Boer for meat kids, but my husband is really concerned about the Boer genetics making the kids too big and it being really hard on those young does. Do you find that's a problem? Or are your first fresheners all 2 year olds? We try to breed ours their first fall so they're not fully grown yet.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 27, 2011)

That Bullitt is incredible!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks guys...I think my boys are awesome.

Ariel....Foxy Gal is the thinnest, dairy-est doe I own...no depth, no width...just built like a rail...and she had no problem as an ff last year having her 1st kid or her 8.5 and 7.5# twins this year, all sired by Rider, a big boy.

Foxy will keep getting bred boer at least 1 or 2 more times, I'm loving the kids she makes.  A friend of mine is aggravated, she wants a kid out of her, but she wants it pure Nubian....I told her I gotta get mine before she can get hers, lol.

I've had worse problems getting pure Obs out of an Ob doe or pygmies out of their moms, than I ever have getting a % Boer out of a dairy doe.

MCL, Bullitt came from Emmert Honey Creek Farms.  GREAT people.


----------



## Lady Jane (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. Let me see if I have this straight....The only reason to breed a Boer to a Dairy would be for the meat. So, if the kids were does, having been crossed with a meat breed would cause them to be poor milkers. Thus, they would be sold as meat despite they're being girls. 
If I wanted to get a good milker out of a does kids I would breed her to another dairy breed buck, but if I wanted to sell the kids for meat I would breed the doe to a Boer. Right? 
Sorry if I misunderstood anything.


----------



## chandasue (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice meaty guys but where's the super hairy dude?


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 27, 2011)

LJ - If you wanted to improve some crappy boer udders and milk production, you could do that by crossbreeding, and then breeding the doeling back to a boer...you increase the % of meat goat w/ ea. 'breed back', while hopefully keeping the improved udder / production in that line.

I've had many, many boer x nub does over the years that we milk...and intend to continue to do so.

Despite (most) boer breeders claiming Fullbood boers are the best...nearly all of them also have some crossbred / % does in their herd...there's a reason for it.  
Fullbloods win shows, % does make good babies.

That's my opinion, based on real experience in our herd.

eta, Chandasue, what are you talking about??  Hairy dude?


----------



## chandasue (Jan 27, 2011)

The togg that grows such a thick coat...


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 27, 2011)

Ohhh...I thought you meant my DH, 

I'll try and get one of him...he's still a young fella, I'm dreading seeing him at his hairiest...his wives are the hairy ones.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 28, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Thanks guys...I think my boys are awesome.
> 
> Ariel....Foxy Gal is the thinnest, dairy-est doe I own...no depth, no width...just built like a rail...and she had no problem as an ff last year having her 1st kid or her 8.5 and 7.5# twins this year, all sired by Rider, a big boy.
> 
> ...


Thanks Roll, I have been concerned abotu breeding my LaMancha to my boer buck.  I needed a dairy doe in milk last year for some orphans and a LaMancha was the only one I could find that wasn't a small fortune.  I got her bred to a LaMancha buck this year (hope for pink ) but I didn't want to do that every year.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow, Bullitt is one chunky munkey.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 28, 2011)

Bulitt is FABULOUS!  What are you feeding him to make him grow that fast?  Protien Shakes and Muscle Milk?  

They are both just wonderfull looking boys.  I can't wait to meet them.


----------



## Lady Jane (Jan 28, 2011)

Thank you very much Rolls for the answer. 
There is certainly a lot more to breeding than I originally thought.  
I think that the Nubian/Boer crossed babies are so cute. Good job on your herd. I have seen some photos of them over the fourm and they all look great. It is clear that you really know what your doing.


----------



## MidnightChickenLover (Jan 31, 2011)

I breed my Saanens to boers because we can only keep so many dairy as it is... My one Saanen isn't the best of quality.. but she produces great crosses. The crosses I find are better than what I've had with nubian crosses, but my does are also very large. The crosses aren't as heavy as the pure boers but they still grow quickly  and are thicker. They get the length and the better udder structure from the Saanens and the width and muscling from the Boers. Friendliest things ever as well.  I just hate sending my undwanted Saanen boys going to market... they don't have enough muscling on them, untill they are about 1 and then they are huge! lol


----------



## Mo's palominos (Feb 1, 2011)

They are both some REALLY handsome fellas !!


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Feb 1, 2011)

I love bullet, the lady next door has a little buckling looks just like him and it's so hard to say no, she wants to trade him for 5 pullets, but all of her goats look so unhealthy and pitiful.  To be honest,I want to take them all off her hands.   Anyways, your boys look beautiful, I love a Boer bucks sweet face.


----------



## cattlecait (Feb 1, 2011)

Both are beautiful!

Do you by chance have any goats from Double Trouble? That's my cousin up in Michigan


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 1, 2011)

No goats from Double Trouble.

I traded more'n 5 pullets for that buckling,


----------



## Theykeepmebusy (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, lol, she speaks no English and really knows nothing about goats, except they taste good, as soon as kids hit the ground they are re-bred, buck runs free with her small unhealthy herd.  I don't think I could use one for breeding if I traded chickens for him.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 21, 2011)

Took this pic of Saturday today....really wish he wasn't standing w/ his butt going up hill, he's really got a nice topline.  He's now 10.5 mos old.







And pleased to show off his first offspring, out of Dallas...he 'made' her at 5 mos old!


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 21, 2011)

NICE!!!!  And way to get busy early, Saturday!!


----------

